# New Macro Set, a Question and wanting to learn more



## mjbine (Jun 11, 2011)

I have learned some and taking more and more macro photographs.  I took a bunch today but only a couple that seem to be good.  The first two I was able to get DOF that worked but the last one no matter what I did or how I focused I was not able to get the entire since in focus.  I am not sure why.  I used different Apertures and focal lengths but then they flew away.  Any and all comments welcome.  Thanks for viewing.



Exposure0.005 sec (1/200)Aperturef/10.0Focal Length100 mmISO Speed200










Exposure0.025 sec (1/40)Aperturef/10.0Focal Length100 mmISO Speed200










Exposure0.004 sec (1/250)Aperturef/6.3Focal Length100 mmISO Speed200


----------



## Judobreaker (Jun 12, 2011)

On that last one you've used a pretty large aperture value.
Setting it smaller (like in your first two pictures) will give you a larger depth of field so more area is sharp.
Remember: The higher the number, the smaller the aperture.
Also you might have been better of focussing a little more to the back as you now have the front wing of the top fly fully in focus.
Getting that focus a little further would've helped getting the bottom fly in focus while you would only lose focus on the wing of the top fly.
These two together could help you get this picture in a better focus.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 12, 2011)

On the third look at the wood. You can see where your focus is.

Judobreaker is right with his two points; stop down further for greater DoF, and manual focus so you can make the most out of your available DoF.

Stepping slightly to the right would compress the depth of the area you want in focus. Consider that as an option too when it doesn't make a dramatic change to your framing.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice shots and the light is very good. Think F11 is good. Only need to find the best plane for maximize your DOF. Either that or you'll have to focus stack.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 12, 2011)

As Orionmystery says, you'll have to focus stack. He says it like its a chore. Its as easy as pie. Imagine having the whole bug in focus, not just the end of its antenna, or a single eye.


----------

